# Multi-compartment lunch bags/containers help!



## MayhewBFC (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi

Sorry if i've posted this in the incorrect sub-forum but this one best matched my query. Does anybody have any recommendations for the above in my title? I have done a for Google searches to no avail and just keep finding kiddies lunch boxes lol. Just need something which I can store my meals in for work and travel etc!

Cheers


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.sixpackbags.co.uk/


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

http://direct.asda.com/Sistema-Black-Multi-Compartment-Lunch-Box/002060676,default,pd.html


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!

Buy a 6 pack fitness bag mate. Google it. I know bodybuilding.com sell them. A little pricey but they are excellent and have compartments for 3 or 5 meals depending on the one you choose, a big supplement/vitamin compartment at the top, two side compartments for shakes, water, fruit etc and has a gel freezer pack to put in each side. I would never go without mine now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

resten said:


> http://www.sixpackbags.co.uk/


Beat me to it. You will never get caught short and miss a meal again with this. So many times i used to get stuck in traffic and miss a meal because wasnt home in time like i planned.


----------



## MayhewBFC (Mar 5, 2013)

Haha! Nice one that's exactly what I need. Spot on cheers all, no more rucksacks full of Tupperware for me lol!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MayhewBFC said:


> Haha! Nice one that's exactly what I need. Spot on cheers all, no more rucksacks full of Tupperware for me lol!


The 5 meal one will probably be massive as the 3 meal ones pretty good but given the choice again i would go with the 5 mate no doubt about that. Mines the grey and red but think the black and grey one looks alot better and worth the money they cost.


----------



## MayhewBFC (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> The 5 meal one will probably be massive as the 3 meal ones pretty good but given the choice again i would go with the 5 mate no doubt about that. Mines the grey and red but think the black and grey one looks alot better and worth the money they cost.


Yeah definitely the 3 meal one is the best suited for me anyway. Only problem is their not in stock until July/August so gonna have to pre order it, but it certainly will be worth it like!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

For what they are.... and considering tesco sell tupperware for 2 quid a box, a six pack back should cost around 15 quid to make....... there should be a cheaper option on the web for it

Dragons den!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MayhewBFC said:


> Yeah definitely the 3 meal one is the best suited for me anyway. Only problem is their not in stock until July/August so gonna have to pre order it, but it certainly will be worth it like!


Yeah will be worth it mate.


----------



## MayhewBFC (Mar 5, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> For what they are.... and considering tesco sell tupperware for 2 quid a box, a six pack back should cost around 15 quid to make....... there should be a cheaper option on the web for it
> 
> Dragons den!


Got all the Tupperware i'm addicted to buying the things lol just need a fit for purpose bag to carry them all in with my other food gear when commuting and at work


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> For what they are.... and considering tesco sell tupperware for 2 quid a box, a six pack back should cost around 15 quid to make....... there should be a cheaper option on the web for it
> 
> Dragons den!


Have you seen a 6 pack bag? Its all insulated with foil, has proper solid compartments, a supplment section thats fixed to it. The quality is worth much more than £15 lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MayhewBFC said:


> Got all the Tupperware i'm addicted to buying the things lol just need a fit for purpose bag to carry them all in with my other food gear when commuting and at work


The bag comes with tupperware mate that has the logo on and is the perfect size for the drawers in the bag.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Ill stick with a tescos carrier bag lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Have you seen a 6 pack bag? Its all insulated with foil, has proper solid compartments, a supplment section thats fixed to it. The quality is worth much more than £15 lol.


Sure, but surely there got to be a 30 quid version just a bit cheaper quality 

Im a tight ****er


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> Sure, but surely there got to be a 30 quid version just a bit cheaper quality
> 
> Im a tight ****er


Not a bodybuilding specific one that i have seen mate. Yo could just pile everything in a cooler bag but i like having all mine in seperate compartments and having the tablet section.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> Sure, but surely there got to be a 30 quid version just a bit cheaper quality
> 
> Im a tight ****er


Something like this ?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Green-Insulated-Fishing-Carryall-909/dp/B005A7SLUO/ref=sr_1_3?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1371131334&sr=1-3&keywords=tackle+bags+fishing


----------

